# Peanut butter warning!!!



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

as an advocate for peanut butter on the end of a long spoon to help teach your dog to walk beside you, i really appreciate your posting this. thank you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think it should be mandatory for any product comtaining xyletol to be labelled as unsafe for dogs - I did contact the manufacturers about it but they were not very helpful...


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Just bumping this thread up for people who have not seen the article. Don't want anybody's pups getting sick


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you, Michelle! So glad I only buy the version consisting solely of ground peanuts (sometimes w/salt added) for both of us.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Thank you so much for posting this. We use PB quite a lot when grooming bits they don't like having done.

I will go home and check the jar (can't even remember what brand it is at the moment).

Thank you


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Thank you for posting this! We give our poodles peanut butter, but rarely. We use Skippy creamy peanut butter. I checked the ingredients, and no Xylitol, thank goodness. I just hope they don't decide to sneak a change in. When we need to buy more I will make sure to check the label. They need to put warnings on the ones that contain Xylitol, because a lot of people give peanut butter to their dogs!


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

Thanks!

I wish all products with Xylitol carried a warning label--for dogs and for people who might be sensitive to it.


----------

